# ATI Radeon 7000 64mb video card errors

## allucid

I have a Radeon 64mb agp card installed. Everytime I quit my X server I get these errors in my log file:

```

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler

```

i also get this when i do dmesg

```

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

```

I ran a few searches on google and I couldn't find any errors similar to mine (most people had worse prblems) or any solutions that would work.

i ran glxgears just to see what would happen and i got these scores:

```

495 frames in 5.0 seconds = 99.000 FPS

600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 120.000 FPS

415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 83.000 FPS

600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 120.000 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

```

is there something wrong with how my video card is setup? any idea why i am getting those error messages?

thanks in advance for any input

----------

## allucid

could it be something i left out of my kernel?

----------

## sa

Hi,

I have this same vid card, and agp seems to be working for me.

may i suggest looking at your kernel config.

you might just have to enable support for your agp chipset.

my configuration looks like this:

(in make menuconfig)...

Character devices  --->

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

[*]   VIA chipset support

you might have to enable a different one to corespond to your chipset..( or I believe you could just enable them all).

I just figured out how to get hardware acceleration with this card, it actually runs quake3 pretty nicely(glxgears gives ~450 fps). all I had to do was enable the following:

Character devices  --->

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

<M>   ATI Radeon

and then put "radeon"  into /etc/modules.autoload

hope this helps, let us know how it goes.

cya,

sa

----------

## new2lin

I'm having the same exact problem, I cannot for the life of me get DRI and my radeon 7200 AGP to work. I have tried dri.sourceforge.net, try compling modules, etc, still no dice. Anyone else have comment on this?

----------

## hmiller68

OT but I was considering one of theses cards .Do the ati drivers support this card ? I was at the site and saw the 7500 but not the 7000 . If you could spare a second from your thread to answer that would be great . THANKS IN ADVANCE.

----------

## ih8tgentoo

I also have a problem with my ATI 7200. Can't get X to start at all. I have recompiled the kernel over 10 times trying different combinations and still no luck. Either Gentoo has bad drivers, the kernal is misconfigured or the Gentoo XF86 implementation is bad.  I have 4 distros on other partitions, all using xfree 4.2.1 and I have copied the working XF86Config file from each of them to /etc/X11/ and none of them work.  Any ideas certainly welcome.   

hmiller68 - Don't let this put you off from buying an ATI the 7500. It is a very good card for the price.  All of the other distros support it without any problems.  If your not a heavy gamer, I think it is a tremendous value. All the other distros I have tried, (over 10 in the last 4 months) installed it properly, with no fuss. The distros with a proper configuration script, either text or graphic ones, find it automically and install the proper drivers. Don't know why Gentoo has problems with it.

----------

## hmiller68

Oh no its not gaming Im worried about as I gave up gaming years ago (read I suck and get fragged in a sec) so Im more interested in  movies and picture display more so . I currently have a old VooDoo3  that is on its way to failing any day and I want something a little better so I think the 7500 will suit my needs. But I also came across the 7000 for like 59 bucks and am curious as to if the 7000 work since there is no mention of the 7000 card working in linux (ATI site drivers is what im referring to) and just wanted to know about the 7000  since you have a 7200 working Im thinking its kind of like the HP cdwriters series number kind of arrangement as in the drivers for a 9100c work for a 9110  and so on .Am I correct in my assumption? This being of course the ATI driver on the ATI site.

----------

## sa

my 7000 works fine here (see above post). Havn't got around to trying anything off the ati site, I will try to get some free time and try the ati site drivers. and Ill let you know what happens, Unless someone else pipes in first.  :Smile: 

ps. I have seen radeon 7000's for only 39$ at http://ebccomputers.com/1-vb.htm but I guess you would have to live in utah...

----------

## hmiller68

 *sa wrote:*   

> my 7000 works fine here (see above post). Havn't got around to trying anything off the ati site, I will try to get some free time and try the ati site drivers. and Ill let you know what happens, Unless someone else pipes in first. 
> 
> ps. I have seen radeon 7000's for only 39$ at http://ebccomputers.com/1-vb.htm but I guess you would have to live in utah...

 

yeah just looked at the site nice prices on some of the stuff though but the card I figured the shipping and the  7.00 handling fee Id be raked over the coals on that but that ups and a few other things Id make out like a fat rat on. Thanks for the link.

----------

## ih8tgentoo

sa - Can I get a peek at your XF86Config file? Only errors for me. Still can't get X started. 

hmiller68 - The 7500 is a very nice card but the 8500 (not LE) cards have come down sharply in price and bang for buck are probably better IMHO.

----------

## ih8tgentoo

After 2 weeks of trying, I finally got X started (yeahhh!).  I thought I did everything right, including following many of the tips in this and other posts.  I have configured X many times before and never had as many problems as I did with Gentoo.

Now the answer to my riddle that was the bane of my life for the past two weeks. (Drum roll please) "emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources".  After 2 weeks of pissing around with gentoo-sources and 6 re-installs, I compiled the vanilla kernel as a last resort. Bingo. No other changes had to be made. The exact same settings that didn't work with gentoo-sources are running now with vanilla-sources.

----------

## new2lin

I was going to recommend vanilla sources, thats how I got mine working. I guess the gentoo sources are too heavily patched, or dont have the correct drivers for your AGP slot...I had to download vanilla sources and patch it to 2.4.21-pre3 to get support for my via p4x333 northbridge's agp slot.

----------

